# help plz!



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

my gtf fred,has a lump on the front of his face,uits near he nose,im abit worryed about it,i seen it there a week ago and it want that big.what could this be? im pretty worryed:cry:
thanks for any help


----------



## spottie (Oct 12, 2007)

Vet


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

for sure spot? what could it be?


----------



## cris (Oct 12, 2007)

A pic would help, could be a skin worm or something maybe.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

ok ill get a pic in a sec


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> ok ill get a pic in a sec


 

could always just take it to the vet to find out instead of wasteing time that might cause your frog to die.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

well i cant ake it to the vet at 11.o7pm at nite can i?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> well i cant ake it to the vet at 11.o7pm at nite can i?


 

there are such things as emergency clinics if you are really worried. but even if it were during the day you still would have come on here first to ask about it. it just annoys me. people want the easy way out for everything. 

i could play the game and say its a tumour because of over UV exposure due to the wrong choice in UV bulb which has now metastasized to all parts of its body and is untreatable.

if only you'd taken it to the vet earlier.


or 
its could have jsut hooped catching its nose on a peice of its enclosure and now has a small abscess.

or it could have a cestode infection 


or a fungal infection

or you migh be completely over exagerating adn this lump might be a peace of food stuck to the frogs face.





well i ahve had my rant, i'm stressed so i shall also appologise

H.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> there are such things as emergency clinics if you are really worried. but even if it were during the day you still would have come on here first to ask about it. it just annoys me. people want the easy way out for everything.
> 
> i could play the game and say its a tumour because of over UV exposure due to the wrong choice in UV bulb which has now metastasized to all parts of its body and is untreatable.
> 
> ...


 

its ok,im gonna go to the vet asap,just thought i would ask if anyone had any idea,thats all,im sorry H i hope u unwind soon!


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

im not after the easy way! if it was day i would have taken him stright over to the vet!
its not affecting his feeding of anything


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)




----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> its ok,im gonna go to the vet asap,just thought i would ask if anyone had any idea,thats all,im sorry H i hope u unwind soon!


 

lol i plan on unwinding with the bottle of jim beam beside me as soon as i get the last 2 late reports finished. plus one of the reasons i needed a break from the veterinary field was due to owners and their odd ways of handling things. they wait days somethimes weeks to bring and animal in and by that time it is so far gone it either gets euthanased or the costs skyrocket. but yes no one on here can give you a diagnosis because no one on here can test anything or even see the animal they can give you an attempted (very limited) prognosis i jsut dont see how it can help. what they can help with on here is a good knowledge on how to prevent things liek this from happenign if it is a husbandry issue. but i should appologize because i have red many worse then this and have not been so snappy


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

its ok im takeing him to the vet tomoz if i can get in! ill ring up first thing tomoz and see how it goes,
ok i should make another post about how to care for a froggy just to see im doing things right! iv had him 2 year without any probs i hope his ok
cheers H


----------



## alex_c (Oct 12, 2007)

cyst or an abcess possibly


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

alex_c said:


> cyst or an abcess possibly


ok kool
what are these caused by?
still going to the vet H


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


>


 

im intrigued by that. is the lump hard or soft dont squeeze it though jsut incase its a cestode cyst. is it as the picture dipicts in reguards to its dark colour. the nares pass through that area to open into the mouth any chance you've had a look in the mouth i wonder if it could be an infection within the nares passage.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

ok i had alittle feel,its hard and soft,sorta,hard to say and i had a look in his mouth what should i be looking for ?


----------



## Helikaon (Oct 12, 2007)

reptilegirl_jordan said:


> ok i had alittle feel,its hard and soft,sorta,hard to say and i had a look in his mouth what should i be looking for ?


 

you want to look at the frogs left nare. i sorta wish this thing has a drawign tool so i could show you. just imagine the nostril going straight down into the mouth the openings are called nares. in an adult frog you can pass a decent widtch probe through the passage so what you are looking for is whther or not the passage is closed. if it is an abscess the area should look inflamed. possibly leaking puss into teh frogs mouth but from the size of the lump this may not be happening...yet.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 12, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> you want to look at the frogs left nare. i sorta wish this thing has a drawign tool so i could show you. just imagine the nostril going straight down into the mouth the openings are called nares. in an adult frog you can pass a decent widtch probe through the passage so what you are looking for is whther or not the passage is closed. if it is an abscess the area should look inflamed. possibly leaking puss into teh frogs mouth but from the size of the lump this may not be happening...yet.


ok i know what u mean but dont wanna do anymore,ill just let the vet,have a look at him in the morning! i hope his ok,poor thing


----------



## cris (Oct 13, 2007)

Helikaon said:


> there are such things as emergency clinics if you are really worried.



I dont think that would be a good idea unless they are experienced with frogs, could end up paying for an incorrect diagnosis or even a harmfull or even fatal treatment. Just take it to a herp vet and get it treated properly.

IMO it was a good idea to make this thread, might also be worth trying on this forum too. There is also a list of frog vets on this site. 
http://frogs.org.au/community


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 13, 2007)

thanks for everyones help the little fella it going to the vets in the morning and all let everyone know how it goes!
thanks


----------



## JKretzs613 (Oct 13, 2007)

*Hello*

Hello,

I agree, probably a cyst or an abcess of some type or another.
Sometimes, cysts just appear for no reason, like in humans. Abcesses, they are pockets of infection which could have started initially from an injury to the area, or improper temperatures, poor nutrition, or other environmental factors. How does the inside of his mouth look?
Good luck at the vets. This type of thing normally wil not go away on its own. 

Tracie


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi Jordan, any news on Fred ?


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 14, 2007)

White Wolf said:


> Hi Jordan, any news on Fred ?


couldnt get into see the vet i wanted so its off to the vet tomoz if i can get in!


----------



## lizard_lover (Oct 14, 2007)

i think you have a cross dresser i think its a wart so it must be a toad


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 14, 2007)

lizard_lover said:


> i think you have a cross dresser i think its a wart so it must be a toad


might b8)


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 14, 2007)

Lovely frog, hope he is all right


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Oct 14, 2007)

beesagtig said:


> Lovely frog, hope he is all right


he will,im sure


----------



## White Wolf (Oct 15, 2007)

Any news yet ? i've got GTFs it would be good to know what caused it.


----------

